# 4.7 GB DVD's how much can you reaaly put on them?



## Dae06 (May 11, 2006)

I've been using VideoReDo to edit commercials out. The finished .mpg file size of each show is 808 mb. From Tivo to my laptop the same show (before editing) was 1,609 mb. Here's my question: looking at the mb's I assumed I could get 5 shows on easily. In reality, I can only get 2. When I place a 3rd, it shows that it is using 4.3 gb. It's still under the 4.7 gb DVD size, but it won't fit. Anybody know why? Are there underlying things using mb's?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

It all depends on the quality settings of the dvd burning software you have at.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

Are you just putting MPG's on a DVD (data dvd), or actually using DVD software to create a VOB dataset (video dvd)


----------



## Dae06 (May 11, 2006)

I am editing the video using VideoReDo, saving them in a folder on my laptop and in Nero, adding video to the burn list.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

So your question is really for Nero support. Why does it say that the videos add up to 4.3 when it won't fit on my 4.7gb dvd.

I think it's just guessing the size...keep in mind you are transcoding files from one format (probably Tivo 480x480) to the selected DVD format that is what is really jacking up the size. 

I gave up on the whole archiving mpgs to DVD-Video format long ago. Takes to long, and the formats are too large. If I need to keep something long term, I'd just keep it on my PC's harddrive in mpg format, or convert it to xvid for longer term. 'course that doesn't help if the main reason is to take it over to someone elses place for playback on a dvd player.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

There is a bit of an anomoly in the way the capacity of a DVD is calculated that can make these sorts of calculations confusing. 

A single layer DVD (DVD 5) has a capacity of 4.7 billion bytes (equivalent to 4.38 Gigabytes) with double sided DVD having a capacity of 8.54 billion bytes (equivalent to 7.95 Gigabytes)


----------

